# Who is The GOOSMAN?



## BadgerState8

Hello, first off i would like to ask if anyone knows of a Blue Nissan With the ND License plate " Goosman " ?

I own a house in a small town of Esmond ND, i left my homestate of Wisconsin where i reside to hunt some early season geese for a 10 days. I hunted the first 5 days without interuption. Secured Permission on a Wheat field, one night while hunting this truck drove out 2 my spread and circled it, and drove away. The next morning i woke up early only to find the " Goosman " in the field i had secured permission for. He approached my vehicle with machete in hand , with his ugly lab by his side, and was very combative, i told him i had secured permission, and i ended up going to another field. The Same Night i had returned to the Field they were in in the Morning, right as the geese started to fly, i heard a truck drive right to the edge of my spread, and they stopped and all continued to laugh as i had a flock of 50 birds flare away as the truck sat 20 yards from my blind. I'm well past my fighting days, and didn't want to get beaten by some young punks So i stayed in my blind.

They drove one more time around my spread, and continued to laugh. I found this very disrespectful, to one of their elders/ fellow hunters.

Has anyone else expierenced this with this fellow? I didn't know what to do, being i was once young and made mistakes i didn't call the Warden.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You need to call the warden and the police. With the machette in hand is a threat for the police. The other is harassment.

This is not a mistake of being young and dumb. It is being reckless and dangerous. It needs to be dealt with swift and by the law.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Wow their are some extremely stupid people out there. I would have been irate if I were you. You should definetly call them in.


----------



## duckp

Amen,you can still do it with that info.


----------



## templey_41

area code 701
Region 2 - Northeastern North Dakota
Game Warden Supervisor:
Paul Freeman, Devils Lake -- O: 662-3617, W: 662-1345, C: 740-7103
Cando - District Game Warden
Kurt Aufforth -- W: 968-3232, C: 740-3722
Cavalier - District Game Warden
Michael Sedlacek -- C: 521-0196
Devils Lake - District Game Warden
Josh Frey -- W: 739-1386
Larimore - District Game Warden
Gary Rankin -- W: 343-2096, C: 739-9078
New Rockford - District Game Warden
Eugene Masse -- W: 947-2517, O: 662-3617, C: 739-8321
Rugby - District Game Warden

maybe one of these guys can help you! Best of luck. You need to report this as
"things won't change unless they get in trouble with the law." Jeff Foiles


----------



## BadgerState8

I am going to, i think the machete was for cutting stubble for his Layout blinds. I will let everyone know what happens


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

It was a newer nissan titan right? Bigger guy with facial hair and the dog is a yellow lab? Sounds like someone I know...


----------



## Just Hunt

First of all Badger man i was also hunting with the Goosman and you are only partly correct in your story.
we did indeed drive into the field the first night to check out a field owned by my wifes uncle when we were on our way out is the first time we noticed youand your set up and got out of the field promptly. When we set up the next morning we had 18 dozen decoys already set when you arrived and drove into our spread and if you remember correctly we appoligized and actually invited you to hunt with us and told you that you could even use one of our blinds that were brushed in and you told us know you would hunt another field. The guy with the machette was cutting grass for that purpose and came over to ask the goosman were the sleeve was for it so he could put it away in NO WAY were any threats made to YOU. 
You need to get your story straight as this is slander and could and may result in a personal lawsuit against yourself. If you feel as though we disrespected you we apoligize and did not intend to do that.


----------



## templey_41

Ahh i feel one of these coming on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msEhj2Nu ... re=related

I guess there are two sides to every story. Now you have to think about who the CO is going to believe. Also badgerstate8 if its not posted and is harvested its free game to anyone. Maybe next time get up earlier. Not taking sides I'm just saying






I mean what are we talking about here.


----------



## headshot

How long til someone gets shot over a goose?


----------



## NDhunter08

Battle Royale!!!!!!!!


----------



## otcblueplater

Just Hunt said:


> First of all Badger man i was also hunting with the Goosman and you are only partly correct in your story.
> we did indeed drive into the field the first night to check out a field owned by my wifes uncle when we were on our way out is the first time we noticed youand your set up and got out of the field promptly. When we set up the next morning we had 18 dozen decoys already set when you arrived and drove into our spread and if you remember correctly we appoligized and actually invited you to hunt with us and told you that you could even use one of our blinds that were brushed in and you told us know you would hunt another field. The guy with the machette was cutting grass for that purpoe and came over to ask the goosman were the sleeve was for it so he could put it away in NO WAY were any threats made to YOU.
> You need to get your story straight as this is slander and could and may result in a personal lawsuit against yourself. If you feel as though we disrespected you we apoligize and did not intend to do that.


Id like to hear his spin on hot laps around the guys spread laughing at him while birds are coming.


----------



## averyghg

maybe he was tired of his hunting grounds being over run with wisconson plates?


----------



## Just Hunt

otcblueplater the spin on the hot laps is that it never happened and was not worse an initial response from me. On Friday evening we were about 15miles north of the field that he is talking about scouting a field until it was about dark so we could see were the geese were flying to and on saturday night we were in a field hunting. 
He also says that we took his field but we were set up in a altogether different field that needs to be accessed through the first field and we went through there at roughly 3:30am to get the decoy spread just right.
I'm not sure were this is coming from as it allegedly happened on the weekend of August 19th and if he felt threatened in any way something should have been said before now even though he had no reason to feel in such a way.
I also have a place in the area and will stop by to give BadgerState8 a personal apology and get to the bottom of this even though I don't know what we did wrong, there is enough problems with the federal government trying to put bans on hunting that we as hunters need to stick together.
this is the last you will here from Just Hunt on this matter (Unless i need to answer anymore questions)


----------



## BadgerState8

Just Hunt said:


> otcblueplater the spin on the hot laps is that it never happened and was not worse an initial response from me. On Friday evening we were about 15miles north of the field that he is talking about scouting a field until it was about dark so we could see were the geese were flying to and on saturday night we were in a field hunting.
> He also says that we took his field but we were set up in a altogether different field that needs to be accessed through the first field and we went through there at roughly 3:30am to get the decoy spread just right.
> I'm not sure were this is coming from as it allegedly happened on the weekend of August 19th and if he felt threatened in any way something should have been said before now even though he had no reason to feel in such a way.
> I also have a place in the area and will stop by to give BadgerState8 a personal apology and get to the bottom of this even though I don't know what we did wrong, there is enough problems with the federal government trying to put bans on hunting that we as hunters need to stick together.
> this is the last you will here from Just Hunt on this matter (Unless i need to answer anymore questions)


Ok and i did forget you asked me to hunt i have memory loss issues( accident), but did remember the laps around my spread. But oh well no hard feelings i didnt know u were scouting. Good Luck in the area. And i dont remember much about the morning exept the guy with the machete.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well it amazing that your memory is bad now that you have been called out. I guess it is ok to try to run people into the ground until you find what you are looking for? The fact of the matter is that it happend just like Just Hunt wrote. When I asked you to come hunt with us it was a sincere invitation! No one threatned or talked down to you. Why would we do that then invite you to hunt with us? Why come on a public forum and ***** about it 3 weeks after the fact when you are staying a half block away from us? Why not come down and talk us then? Or why not say something to us on Saturday night when you drove into our spread with your 4 wheeler, blind, and decoys just to talk and say hello? Now if we were threatening you and be dick heads why would you stop by our spread the next night just to talk? I think we were already setup and had 4 birds on the ground when you drove in our spread that night. Do you really need attention so bad that you need to get everyone all jacked up and drag someone through the mud? What exactly are you chain smoking in those heaters of yours? This is also my last post on this topic. If you feel belittled in anyway I am sorry you feel that way, however we didn't do anything wrong to you. You are just stiring up the pot.


----------



## killemall

I'm sorry if you felt threatened in any way by the machete that i was holding. In no way was there any kind of threat and i don't know how you would have felt that way, i didn't even say one word to you.I walked up to the guy that was talking to you "goosman" to ask him a question and then walked away. so i am truly sorry if you felt that way but in no way would i ever threaten a fellow hunter. its a small town out there that we have been going to for years my brother"justhunt"s in-laws are from there and have permanent residency there and we will probably see you out there again. If there are still hard feelings stop in next time your out and we will have no problem buying you a drink.


----------



## templey_41

:beer:

So how many geese did everyone shoot that weekend?! :lol:


----------



## Wacker 44

I understand what BadgerState8 went through. I also had an encounter with this guy and trust me respect and his name will never be used in the same sentence! went out one morning and saw that there were people in the field we were going to hunt and we were going to go out there to talk to them and on our way out we ran into one guy who was very nice and we talked to him and the story he told me was that he had been there all night and set up his decoys and went to take a quick nap in the truck and when he woke up from his nap he saw lights out by his decoys so he goes out there and asks what they are doing and they set up their spread about 20 to 40 yards away from his and this goosman says well we can either fight over it or that he could hunt with them. Well the guy who was there all night had 2 pastors coming to hunt with him and another guy and at the time that was the only field out so he choose to hunt with them because really who is going to fight over goose hunting. But i couldn't believe that someone would first of all set decoys right next to someone else's let alone not leave respectfully but say he is going to fight over it. So i asked the nice guy if it would be ok for us to set our spread 400 500 yards away because simply there was nowhere else to go with all the wheat in it was the only field and he was ok with that. But the goosman pulls up and starts whining and complaining about it and start talking about being polite and i was floored i told him "you just got done telling this other guy that you were going to fight for this field and your talking to me about being polite?" we ended up just leaving because it was not worth the head ache but i sure felt bad for that nice guy! and then a couple weeks later we ran into another group and got to talking and they brought up his name up and had another bad story about this guy so BadgerState8 i don't doubt you for one second.

wacker 44
finish'em


----------



## tilley

This is just another example of why we need more youth waterfowl days and really need to recruit even more hunters. Totally ridiculous. Sleeping in fields,going out a 3:30 in the morning,tearing through a guy's decoy spread..insane.


----------



## Just Hunt

Wacker44 I find that to be highly unlikely andTilley you have the best blog on here as we do need to get more youth hunting. And they need to learn at an early age to respect there fellow hunters and the game that they are trying to harvest. And by respecting there fellow hunters also means not coming on a chat room and telling lies and ficticious stories about people. Hope everyone has a safe and prosperous hunt this coming season!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Off Topic... everytime I see the title of this thread I am reminded of the Seinfeld episode with the "Assman" license plate...
Carry on...


----------



## jpallen14

Sounds like Goosman and his buddies are idiots


----------



## shooteminthelips

Whacker44 you are full of crap too. You showed up to the field just like badger did an hour and half after we did. We left my house at 3 am that morning! We started setting up not knowing there was someone else in the field. And then someone came walking out to talk to us. So we talked to him and told the guy there is no need fighting over the field lets just all hunt together and make the best of it. The guy agreed, so we started setting up. And then you showed up an hour later. Even after you left the field the guy said you completely mistook what he was saying. I have sense hunted with that guy one more time.

Fact of the matter is wacker44 is 2 groups had already beat you to the field. Which now had a total of 10 guys in the field and you still felt it was neccasary to pull into the field and setup in the same field. Now what sense does that make?

I don't understand what is wrong with other groups of hunters. If you get beat to a field and cant come to an understanding with another group to hunt together then you need to have a back up plan and move on. GET YOUR BUTTS OUT OF BED EARLIER! Not try to setup on the other end of the field when there is already a group of hunters in the field. This is ND there is plenty of places for everyone to hunt. And getting permission isnt a problem. You guys are trying to turn this state into MN for gosh sakes. oke:


----------



## 9manfan

These stories are changing by the minute,,,,very entertaining, kinda like a good soap opera I guess,,,,I guess there are always two side to a story,,,,


----------



## templey_41

GOOSMAN.....might be time to change your license plate? :wink:

maybe to DNTH8ME
or MYFIELD
or NOTYORS
or BEATCHA

Here's an idea for both parties......if you are beat to a field dont feel like you laid claim to it the night before by simply showing up and seeing the birds there. IF it was the only field in the area that was harvested and had birds don't ya think someone else may have found it too? IF someone else comes out while you are already set up...be civil.....offer to let them hunt with you unless you already have too many guys for your liking.


----------



## water_swater

Hold on, 18 dozen decoys for august 18th and 19th. Were you guys hunting snows on the tundra?


----------



## Just Hunt

Water Swater 18 dozen decoys equalled 32 geese in about 45minutes GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## GooseSlayer14

20 decoys 24 birds on the ground 30 minutes GO LITTLE AND GO HOME ALOT EARLIER!!! and also not wise up all the young geese! :roll:


----------



## J.D.

GooseSlayer14 said:


> 20 decoys 24 birds on the ground 30 minutes GO LITTLE AND GO HOME ALOT EARLIER!!! and also not wise up all the young geese! :roll:


Yeah, well we shot 32 geese with only 10 decoys and it only took 15 minutes. We are obviously superior hunters. GO LITTLER AND GO HOME EARLIERER!!! :iroll:


----------



## templey_41

Yeah well I went out and used zero decoys and shot my limit as well. All it cost me was a 50cent bag of day old wonder bread!


----------



## shooteminthelips

How are you wising up the birds more with a big spread? I can think of 3 rigs that I know of that are that big in our entire state. Or guys that are willing even put out that many. Birds in our areas see more 3 to 5 dozen spreads then any thing, so in my opinion the guys that are running the smaller spreads are educating them and doing guys that run big rigs a favor. Also in our area we have a constand influx of new birds through out the state. So by the time you do educate a segment of the population you have a new bunch of birds that have never even see a decoy during the year. For you guys who hunt areas where you can hunt locals into February I can see your point. But around here the game is up Mid November with the exception of a few small pockets on rivers or warm water springs. To each there own I guess.


----------



## GooseSlayer14

well i hunt around minot and still pull birds in with my 20 some dekes you dont need 18 dozen decoys to kill birds you just need to be on the X and it is a lot more enjoyable to go out and not have to worry about setting and picking up 18 dozen dekes and still have the same amount of birds on the ground but maybe you are right about the whole educating thing! :thumb: but they have seen big decoy spreads im guessing coming out of sask maybe thats why i trick them with my little spread! :rock:


----------



## GooseSlayer14

and im not gonna lie some of you grown men on here make me almost laugh out loud when i see some of your fights on here its worse then some of the girls in my 10th grade class :rollin: ahhh man it cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## killemall

Getting back to the original blog with the badger man maybe so there is no more questioning in the fields of who's field is who's.We need to get it a little more like deer hunting and start having everybody post there land and everyone has to go get permission the night before. cause the only people that's gonna hurt are the out of staters. Now ive hunted with goosman many of times and know that he is always more then willing to hunt with other groups. Like this past week end we had our field scouted and were watching the birds come in when a farmer came up and told us that him and his boys were planning on hunting that field the next morning. His boys were about 12 years of age and instead of getting up early and beating them to the field we went and scouted out another field with not half as many birds in it but it happens we had a back up plan why cant others? I also then watched this so called jerk "goosman" offer the farmer that next time we were up that if the dad was busy with harvest that he would be more than happy to take his boys out and get them some shooting. so yeah i can see where hes a jerk.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

Either your oblivious to his reputation in the area or you know about it and are scared to use your original user name to defend him. Either way, I wouldn't question badger for two seconds on what he said went down. Regardless of what actually happened, the majority of those actions are unacceptable for anyone of any age to be doing. :shake:


----------



## templey_41

I guess the only thing that should be said now is that we have been told about him and that we are all mature enough that if we do meet this infamous goosman we can make our own opinions about him.


----------



## killemall

i agree when you meet him then make your own opinion but he doesnt need to be getting knocked on here. and waterfowl wingnut you think that maybe the reason that your saying **** is because he doesnt take you to Canada on his hunting trip anymore or let you hunt with him at all anymore, now "wingnut" im friends with you too and i just dont think on a public blog is the place for this to go down. ive know boh of you for a long time and this is dumb.


----------



## knockemdownboy

18 dozen decoys? Just Hunt you are a joke.. not to mention your buddy the GOOSMAN who sounds like a tool... way to work together on a field with someone... not....pretty sure its amatuers like you that ruin in it for everyone so why dont you take your 18 dozen decoys and shove it up your A$$


----------



## Just Hunt

knockemdownboy were does all the hate come from did your mom not give you enough hugs as a child, setting up that many decoys works for us to help us limit out, if setting up less works for you good job. It's people like you that make hunting not much fun as it is your way or no way. So go out and hunt keep your mouth shut and quit being a narrow minded little B*TCH.


----------



## coyotebuster

18 dozen decoys really isn't that many, from late August through November we run nothing less than 25 doz DSD's. It works really well, and it looks really cool too!


----------



## BadgerState8

shooteminthelips said:


> Well it amazing that your memory is bad now that you have been called out. I guess it is ok to try to run people into the ground until you find what you are looking for? The fact of the matter is that it happend just like Just Hunt wrote. When I asked you to come hunt with us it was a sincere invitation! No one threatned or talked down to you. Why would we do that then invite you to hunt with us? Why come on a public forum and b#tch about it 3 weeks after the fact when you are staying a half block away from us? Why not come down and talk us then? Or why not say something to us on Saturday night when you drove into our spread with your 4 wheeler, blind, and decoys just to talk and say hello? Now if we were threatening you and be dick heads why would you stop by our spread the next night just to talk? I think we were already setup and had 4 birds on the ground when you drove in our spread that night. Do you really need attention so bad that you need to get everyone all jacked up and drag someone through the mud? What exactly are you chain smoking in those heaters of yours? This is also my last post on this topic. If you feel belittled in anyway I am sorry you feel that way, however we didn't do anything wrong to you. You are just stiring up the pot.


I'm assuming you are the goosman? I wouldnt come to your friends house and talk because im not going to get beat up by some young punks that were crazy enough to drive to my spread. And yes it's funny i have memory issues from a bad car accident i was in. Goosman you are very combative, impolite. The other guys with you were more than polite. And i never drove into your spread. I don't know whats happening to hunters. I'm too old for this.


----------



## BadgerState8

coyotebuster said:


> 18 dozen decoys really isn't that many, from late August through November we run nothing less than 25 doz DSD's. It works really well, and it looks really cool too!


Yeah hunting is all about looking cool now , awesome.

I'm the man because i set out ten million decoys, we killed our 32 ....I have an ugly lab that couldn't chase down a butterfly....

It's all BS and irrelavant


----------



## shooteminthelips

I will promise you that my dog has retrieved more birds in a weekend, infact I have a few snow goose shoots that I am pretty sure he has retrieved more in a day, then you have shot 5 seasons Badger. I asked you to hunt with me how am I combative? My only stipulation was that you use one of my power hunter blinds and not the big house that you were using so we could get hidden well. You decided not to take me up on that offer, but that doesn't make me combative. And you say the rest of the guys were polite. You said before that they threatned you with a machetti? Well which is it then? You have no clue what you are even talking about. Everytime you post your story changes! And you did drive into my spread on Friday morning after we were already setup when I asked you to hunt. And Saturday night with your 4 wheeler, blind, and 12 decoys straped to the front when we were already setup.

Anyone else think my dog is ugly? Sure I might be but not my hound!


----------



## templey_41

shootem-

they say that people usually start to look like their pets.....so their is still some hope for you! oke:

have you changed your license plate yet? :wink:


----------



## huntingtim08

I'd say thats a nice looking dog shootem.I have a black lab and he looks 10 times better than I do :lol: . And as far as hunting geese, if you want to hunt the way you want to hunt than do it who gives a sh$$ what others say. I cant believe y some people only posts there comments on here just to give people sh$$ just because they dont use the same type of decoys, spread, too many decoys, face paint, hoodie, have stickers on there trailer, ect..... People do things different ways and if someone else doesnt like tough sh$$ i guess. Id get my story straight before posting it on a public forum. 
Just go out and have some fun. :beer:


----------



## BadgerState8

Now whos making things up, and i did feel threatened by you. This coming from a guy who puts orange decoys all around his truck ? The other guys u were with were nice to me. Your dog looked mean that morning thats why i didnt want to hunt with you. and i wouldnt care about hunting out of your sleeping bag blinds, or painting my face like you wanted me to. It was nice of you 2 ask, but i felt like it was asked in an intimidating way. No hard feelings, we ended up killing the same amount of birds anyways. It's over now.


----------



## templey_41

i thought you said your dog retrieved the geese? judging by the third picture maybe not? oke:


----------



## jpallen14

My dad can beat up your dad.

Nice sunglasses!!


----------



## BigT

coyotebuster said:


> 18 dozen decoys really isn't that many, from late August through November we run nothing less than 25 doz DSD's. It works really well, and it looks really cool too!


Well that seems to be overkill. I thought you only needed like 4 DSD''s, they were that good.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Just Hunt said:


> we had 18 dozen decoys.


# drop! Totally irrelevant but owell whatever floats your boat. haha jk oke: 
As for the lab being ugly...I think hes handsome shootem! :beer:


----------



## mnuser

Sent you a PM shooteminthelips.


----------



## dsm16428

Good lookin pup shootem! :thumb:


----------



## templey_41

Well as long as we are doing the my dogs better lookin than yours I might as well put my two [email protected]&hes up here! oh and my D$&K is bigger too....just ask your wife! :lol:

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt64 ... yaAsti.jpg

So when I post the image right up here on Nodak the right side of the picture gets chopped off anyone know how to fix this? I am obviously using photobucket. does this have something to do with it?


----------



## mntwinsfan

Wow, this is getting pathetic. At first it was kind of funny but now it is just annoying. Why doesn't someone remove this topic because it is absolute garbage!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

First of all we shot 20 birds that morning, so if you shot just as many as we did you were over you limit. I asked you to use one of my power hunters but never once told you to but on face paint. Only two of us had it on as it is tradition for us to wear it. If you weren't a moron you would understand that those weren't orange decoys. The are orange road construction cones. We use them to set where we don't want the geese to land when we hunt big fields. Just an old trick I learned from some guys up in canada when I was hunting. I mean it isn't as crafty as hunting the same field in the same spot 4 days in a row but what do I know?


----------



## WingedShooter7

Templey those are some great looking dogs!


----------



## GooseSlayer14

shooteminthelips said:


> The are orange road construction cones. We use them to set where we don't want the geese to land when we hunt big fields. Just an old trick I learned from some guys up in canada when I was hunting. [/quoute
> thats actually excellent idea i might have to try that and i would have to say all the dogs are good looking!


----------



## BigT

templey_41 said:


> Well as long as we are doing the my dogs better lookin than yours I might as well put my two [email protected]&hes up here! oh and my D$&K is bigger too....just ask your wife! :lol:
> 
> http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt64 ... yaAsti.jpg
> 
> So when I post the image right up here on Nodak the right side of the picture gets chopped off anyone know how to fix this? I am obviously using photobucket. does this have something to do with it?


Now those are good looking dogs!! :beer: I want another dog that looks like that, but male


----------



## templey_41

mntwinsfan said:


> Wow, this is getting pathetic. At first it was kind of funny but now it is just annoying. Why doesn't someone remove this topic because it is absolute garbage!!!


because its one guy versus his whole posse of guys who are on nodak but have created another user name to hide their other identity on here. Its a classic! It may go down as one of the best discussions on here. It's like Ali vs Frasier, Batman vs robin, its like gettysburg, its as like Pallin vs. Obama....wait maybe not that grea, but it is getting pretty funny. i tune in regularly to see what might come to the surface next


----------



## killemall

as for the


templey_41 said:


> one guy versus his whole posse of guys who are on nodak but have created another user name to hide their other identity on here.


 our friend goosman told me and my brother to check this out and we made user names to comment because we didnt have a user name i dont need to hide my identity ill flat out tell any one interested my name.


----------



## catchineyez

put it out there then, i am sure everyone wants to know! I hunt that area all the time in the fall, who is this so called goosman! hahah, this topic cracks me up


----------



## killemall

if goosman wants to put his name on here he can i said i have no problem putting my name on here.


----------



## JDP

This is shaping up to be a good old fashioned bar brawl, pull up a chair and watch the show 
:beer:


----------



## J.D.

This thread is hilarious!

"I didnt want to hunt with him because his dog looked mean." :lol:

This thread has taught me one lesson; If you post up misinformation on the web and get called out on it, no worries, just claim that you are suffering from memory loss! :rollin:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Michael McNeal is the Goosman I like budlight, slow dancing, karoake, and long walks on the beach. And sometimes when I am feeling frisky I like Patron on the rocks! Feel free to stop and say hello when you see me out and about! You all know what I look like, my name, and my rig hope to talk to everyone soon! And of course you all better beware of my big ugly and very mean labrador. Just watch out he may just lick you to death!


----------



## Goosehauler23

GOOSMAN's anger must run in the family....His dad once threatened to punch me in the face if we hunted the same field as he was in. Good thing GOOSMAN's brother was there or it would have gotten ugly! I was the bigger man and went to a different field.


----------



## templey_41

Goosehauler23 said:


> GOOSMAN's anger must run in the family....His dad once threatened to punch me in the face if we hunted the same field as he was in. Good thing GOOSMAN's brother was there or it would have gotten ugly! I was the bigger man and went to a different field.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Really!!!!!!!!!! Hilarious...Oh No You Didint! You guys need to grow the EFFE up & stop making the rest of us look like were anything like you! Oh by the way I never met a Lab I didn't like! Peace!


----------



## mntwinsfan

It's garbage becuase your grown men and arguing like a bunch of kids on the playground.


----------



## duckp

Sad thread.  
The warden(s) and the landowners involved should be copied.Suspect that would end future conflicts.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well for future referance I don't even talk to my Dad because he is a jackass like that. I don't like people like that. So please dont lump me into the same circle as my Father. However if I show up at a field first and can't come to a reasonable understanding and hunt with someone. Then I think it is code that you move on and find somewhere else to go. I am a lover not a fighter. I enjoy waterfowl hunting to sit and fight about it. I always have A, B, and C spots to go each morning. And if I can't come to an understanding with someone then I go to a diffrent spot. I get beat to fields and loose spots just like everyone. It doesn't happen often but if sleeping in fields and getting 3 hours of sleep is neccasary then I am not above doing it. I know we have all slept in a truck, trailer, or in our blinds at one point and time.

Unfortunetly every year situations like this where guys get ****** because that get beat and are asked to leave. Never thrown a punch over a field, but like I said I have asked people to leave. I guess if that makes me a miserable humanbeing then I guess I am! :beer:


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Way to throw your Dad under the Bus...He must be proud. Lifes to short Brother...No Offense just saying! He's still your Dad


----------



## shooteminthelips

I get that life is to short deal, but you can only say that to yourself to many times before you are just like whatever and move on. If you met him you would understand.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

I get that too. That sucks man...Oh well you have moved on. This whole thread should be deleted. It gives us all a Bad Rep. What ever happened... it's unfortunate. Good Hunting! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Alright enough, enough.

Use PMs from here boys


----------

